# Wrapper for dot net?



## Racer Andy (Feb 11, 2017)

Is anyone working on a wrapper for dot net? I started to try to write a plugin but was told the CLR plugin was for classic. I think if there was a wrapper available, a lot of guys like me who don't know C or C++ but know C# and VB could contribute. If there is no plans for a wrapper, perhaps I could involve someone to get it started. If someone is working on one already, please point me in the right direction. Thanks and sorry for noob questions


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 11, 2017)

I think someone is working on one, but I'm not sure how far along it is or where the link to the repo is. Sorry that's not very helpful...I recommend checking out the #obs-dev IRC channel on Quakenet and ask around.


----------



## Racer Andy (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks and good to hear. I checked the chat but will again. If anybody reads this and knows where the project is, please post.


----------



## daye (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey https://github.com/GoaLitiuM/libobs-sharp this is a C# wrapper that I am actually using right now.  Unfortunately the ability to Stream and Record is not available. i am working on it but running into some dead ends.  Do you think you might be able to help.

Also if this is what you are using let me know if you need help setting everything up. I've don it quite a few times


----------



## Racer Andy (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks for the link Daye, I will dig in and report back.


----------



## daye (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey Andy did you make any headway on this wrapper?


----------



## Racer Andy (Mar 22, 2017)

I downloaded it and created a project in VS, referenced the wrapper and started experimenting but could not make heads or tails of the object model. Just had no idea where to start. Looks very very powerful, looks like you could do anything you wanted if you could figure it out.


----------

